# New guy from Murillo (Thunder Bay) Ont



## Darren (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi all, glad i found this site.  I'm an automotive tech with a large shop slowly filling up with machine tools. So far I have a Standard Modern 1660 10hp lathe, Emco V13 13x40 lathe, Kent 1054hs bridgeport clone that was once a cnc mill. These were all college machines and in very nice condition, but the mill had a broken leadscrew so they dumped it, even though it was an easy fix. I also have a Norton surface grinder, Doall bandsaw, and a few others. All my machines are 3 phase with VFDs.  Always looking to trade knowledge and parts!


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 15, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Darren (Apr 15, 2021)

thank you.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard, great place for information and friendships. Enjoy!


----------



## Canadium (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON


----------



## DPittman (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome. It sounds like you have a nicely equipped shop.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 16, 2021)

Finally, another member in my area! 

Welcome from Rosslyn! 

Cheers.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island. 
Well equipped shop, pictures are always appreciated [emoji16]


----------



## Hruul (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I was looking for a Canadian specific place to hang out.

Here's a link to my shop build. Hope its ok to link to other forums:

https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=333623&page=4

It's been a long process but i'm getting some use out of the shop and having a lot of fun.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 16, 2021)

dfloen said:


> Thanks everyone. I was looking for a Canadian specific place to hang out.
> 
> Here's a link to my shop build. Hope its ok to link to other forums:
> 
> ...



Love the reuse of the shelving to make the cabinets.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

This is my newest aquisition. The much sought after Emco V13. I won it on Govdeals and drove 48 hours round trip to get it home. After a good cleaning it turns out that it is pretty much in new condition.







Ripped out the old guts and installed a VFD. This motor has a brake so i added a 6amp 24vdc power supply and a relay controlled by the vfd. It works very well.







This was my Emco V10p that i recently sold after I got the V13 home. I'm going to miss it. It was a great small lathe. I need to get a DRO on the V13 soon.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 16, 2021)

Fantastic space! Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

This is my mill. It was a CNC mill that the students at our local college somehow crashed with bad programming and they bound up the X axis ballnut on the screw, wrecked the scale and a few other bits. Unable to buy a direct replacement ballscrew, they put it up on Govdeals. I found a ballscrew on ebay and ordered it before i even bought the mill. Only problem was that it was a 32mm screw, where the factory screw was 25mm, so i had to do some mods. The screws are on the bench in the background.






A wee bit bigger.







Old screw on the top, i had to transfer the end to make it work.







I turned off the end of the new screw to 1/2" and drill and tapped the end for a 10-32 retainer screw







cut the end off the old screw and bored it to a sliding fit onto the 1/2" spigot







and glued it on with loctite retaining compound. 







Like brand new







All back together.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

I forgot about the Yoke mods. The larger ballnut required a larger bore in the yoke, which required a larger lathe. So i had to get my SM 1660 up and running.







I had to swap out the 7.5hp 575v motor for a 10hp 240v motor. I found it on Facebook marketplace, same frame size. I then added a 25hp VFD and all the required bits







https://live.staticflickr.com/video...GEzZmE5MjRiZjIyZjBhMjkzM2M0OGExYmMiLCJ2IjoxfQ







typical work on the big lathe


----------



## DPittman (Apr 16, 2021)

Sweet machinery and pictures.  Pictures are sort of like a daily "fix" for some of us.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

I love seeing pics of what other people are doing, machines etc. For me its inspiring sometimes. If you guys wanna see more, I'll see what else i can scrounge up.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

My South Bend 7" shaper. I love this little machine. Its relaxing like a campfire.







Every shop needs a cocktail table. 16" Burnerd chuck and a 22"ish faceplate


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome from SK. Nice shop and some nice equipment.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Crosche (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome to the forum. That machine that Lakehead sold is a nice looking.

Cheers,

Chad


----------

